# Colnago Mexico - Early Years - Weight?



## 18usc371 (May 20, 2010)

Hi - 

Looking for help on identifying an 70's Mexico v Super weight. I know the 80's crimped "Saronni" are more easily identified. But this is 70's, round tubed, re-painted frame.

For all the interweb research I've done indicated that they only way determine a real early Mexico/Super is by weight, as they appear outwardly the same. I've seen the Columbus tubing charts of SL (1950g) versus Record/KL (1650g), but ** I assume** that is just the tubeset (frame and fork) and does not include lugs, braze-ons, and paint. 

I did find a 1981 bikecology catalog that has a Super tube weight of 2065g ans total frame/fork of approx 5 lb 15 oz, and Mexico tube weight of 1650g, total: 5 lb 9 oz:

https://bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/bikecology-81/bike07.jpg

My frame:

Colango Super? 54cm
Repainted w/ clearcoat - so no telling original model and weight of modern paint, thick - but unknown painter.

Frame: 1884g - no parts but repainted as above
Fork: 646 - Repainted with chrome crown

= 2531g = 5 lb 9.3oz

Any thoughts/opinions?

Thanks!


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

I don't think you'll be able to use weight to distinguish the two and I'm not an expert on early Colnagos but I thought they used the same tubesets. If you post in the Classic and Vintage section at bikeforums you'll get some good help. Post with pictures of the lugs, bb shell, dropouts


----------



## 18usc371 (May 20, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I will post to Classic/Vintage.

On the "early" Super and Mexico, the tubing was different, Columbus SL v. Columbus Record, but the paint, lugs, same. (Mexico lighter) Other than chainstay decals, they outwardly appeared the same.

Thanks again.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

18usc371 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I will post to Classic/Vintage.
> 
> On the "early" Super and Mexico, the tubing was different, Columbus SL v. Columbus Record, but the paint, lugs, same. (Mexico lighter) Other than chainstay decals, they outwardly appeared the same.
> 
> Thanks again.


Hmm I've never heard of Columbus Record. I saw your post in the vintage section here but try bikeforums.net. The C/V community there is much more active and you'll get several replies.


----------



## 18usc371 (May 20, 2010)

Will do.

Columbus made Record and KL tubing for special purpose builds:

https://equusbicycle.com/bike/columbus/columbusoldfullcat/big/08columbuscat.jpg

It's about 300g lighter per tube set and used in Mexico's somewhere around 1975.

thanks again.


----------

